# Meet Wiley, the newest foster baby



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This little boy is feral. He was saved from euthanasia because he is not aggressive and we are very low on cats at the shelter. I took him in because frankly after this week I won't have anyone in my foster room and I just can't have that and kittens are salvagable. He is a tad older, about 5 months and just as scared as scared can be but this is only day 3 and I can already see improvements. Tiny steps forward. :thumb 

He stays in a large dog kennel with all the comforts of home. I let him out several times a day for cuddle sessions which he has started enjoying a tad (he usually sits there looking for a way out of my arms) and when I put him on the floor he slinks around looking for an escape route then he will settle in the darkest, furthest corner of the room. :roll:

I'm hoping to redeem him and make him adoptable. He is not aggressive at all, very laid back and passive. He has never hissed or lashed out - he is just totally scared. I've had several kittens like this and I know I can save him. Without further ado, meet Wiley, the newest recipient of the Chez Marcia foster lottery!

View attachment 82466


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Kudos to you for taking in Wiley. You are an amazing person. I'm sure Wiley will come around in no time.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope he will become around and will love to be hugged and petted. Kudos to you to take him in . Hope he will find a good home later on.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh lucky lucky Wiley to have hit the perfect time to come to you Marcia. With that adorable face and after your magic touch he will soon be in a forever home


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

he is lovely i wish there were more people in this world like you.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Good you will have just him to socialize and save.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhh, Wiley! What Big Eyes, you have in that picture! 
You're a Cutie, and definitely tameable!
You don't know it yet, but you won the kitten lottery, getting to go home with Marcia!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking boy! I am sure that yummy treats and feathery toys will do wonders for him. In your care, he will soon be a lap baby. I am so glad you are giving him a chance.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is day 4 of the Wiley transformation and I am happy to report that things are going well. He does not cringe so much at my touch and loves to be snuggled. I will position him in my arms and he will pretty much just lay there and let me pet him. I think I caught him purring yesterday.

This morning he was sleeping in his hammock instead of cowering in the corner of his cage like he usually does. There is no inclination to play at all. He is still much too feral for that. He is just basically now getting out of the "fight or flight" mode. Play will come when he is sure I'm not an ax murderer. On a very positive note, he mews at any other cat that will come into the room. I've let Polly and Jack in and he will make little "hey! I'm here, pay attention to me, I'm one of you" type of guttural mews. They basically ignore him, but he is cat friendly so that is good.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful boy! Great work you are doing with him. He will be adoptable in no time!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great news! Please post more pictures of that handsome boy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a cute face! It sounds like Marcia's already got him ready to give up the feral lifestyle.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

He's very cute and I'm glad you're making progress with him 

I feel like stray vs feral is classified quite different over here to how I see it commonly used on the forum, it's interesting.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for his update Marcia and so great to hear he is making strides forward.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Azerane said:


> He's very cute and I'm glad you're making progress with him
> 
> I feel like stray vs feral is classified quite different over here to how I see it commonly used on the forum, it's interesting.


I definitely know the difference - but you are right Azerane, there can be a fine line between stray and feral. This boy is definitely feral, but not in the screaming, clawing, biting your face off sense. He is the curl up in a ball and be terrified type that will just as soon hide as look at you. Wiley is definitely not stray. I don't know if he has had ANY contact with humans before or not but he is for sure not used to the human touch. 

Today is day 6 and he no longer cringes to my touch. He also does not want to leave his cage on his own. I have left the door open to see if he will want to explore but he has not ventured out. I have held him and cuddled him without his complaining or squirming but as soon as I relax my arms he slinks away, tail dragging, hunched down, eyes very dialated looking for the escape route out of the room. He then makes a bee line and proceeds to find the darkest corner of the room and settle into it - all the while casting backwards glances at me like I'm going to murder him. He will not play, will not come to me. He is truly feral not stray. He is still in flight mode. I've had a couple like this in the past and they are hard nuts to crack but once you do it's very sweet. He will take time, but time I have. He is only about 5 months old so I feel he is redeemable and will make a sweet boy companion when he is broken of his feral-ness.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here he is snuggling in my arms. He will placidly lay on his back and let me scratch his belly and loves to be scratched on the head and chin but as soon as I stop he's outta there! At least he does not fight me.

View attachment 82601


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, what a sweetie! He is doing so good with you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello, Wiley! I think you'll find him a loving home pretty quick! I mean, who can say no to that face!!! IS he a wiley cat?


----------

